# Transporting catering dessert shooters



## sweetscatering

Seeking advice on the experienced catering professionals!  Our business has recently added 2 oz dessert shooters to our catering offerings although we are seeking out the best possible way of transport of large catering events.  Previous issues we have ran into is keeping them upright and stable from kitchen to event.  Please let me know if you have any experience with certain products with this type of catering medium. 

Thank you!!


----------



## flipflopgirl

Will the contents be liquid or solid?

Highly perishable or not so much?

mimi


----------



## sweetscatering

They wil contain items such as mousses and curds. The glasses we are using are 2oz plastic dessert cups. 
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## cheflayne

Hotel pans, with shooter cups nestled into a bed of raw rice.


----------



## flipflopgirl

We had custom drilled wooden holders for the waitresses to use during "shooter hour".

They were for the test tube shaped glasses but don't see why you couldn't make (or buy) something similar for a regular shooter shape.

Maybe from foam rubber or better yet the hard foam that florists use?

Sanitation might prove to be kinda hard......

mimi


----------



## meezenplaz

If you can keep the contents below the rim of the serving cups, load as many as possible onto

a full sized sheet pan, wrap (commercial grade) stretch wrap tightly ..._all the way around_.....

at least twice. Then slide into pre-chilled cambro box.

If done properly, a gorilla and 2 chimpanzees couldn't spilll em...or even ME.


----------



## dueh

we have collars for our sheet pans when we make full sheet cakes. we usually fit the shooters on a sheet pan with one of those bad boys, fill any open space with parchment crumpled up to keep everything upright, and wrap everything up tight! tag the event/client name and off to the server fridge to await pickup.


----------



## bbs culinary co

Be green !!!!!!
Reuse your egg flats and cut holes then put into hotel pans or sheet pans.
Works like a charm


----------



## panini

I agree with those above me. We use sheet pans with 2 or 3 " collars. one wrap. Then invert a sheet to fit on top and over wrap the whole thing. You can rack them or even stack them up as high as you want as long as they are secured on the sides.


----------



## jimyra

bbs culinary co said:


> Be green !!!!!!
> Reuse your egg flats and cut holes then put into hotel pans or sheet pans.
> Works like a charm


Real green when the salmonella kicks in. Egg cartons and flats are a source of cross contamination.


----------



## meezenplaz

Jimyra said:


> Real green when the salmonella kicks in. Egg cartons and flats are a source of cross contamination.


Hmm, never ever really thought about that. But never ever 
had a problem either. Still, safety dictates.


----------



## foodpump

Don't they make a 48-er dishwashing rack for shot glasses?


----------

